# Just having a nose about



## Chard257 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi All,

I am afraid to say i dont currently own a TT but am looking into replacing my Mk4 Golf 1.8T GTi for a TT (MK1 ideally 225 as in an ideal world id love a 3.2 V6 but i know my insurance company will just laugh at me  & charge silly money) and have been using the forum to read up on the Pros & Cons/problems (if any) i could expect from owning a TT & what to look out for when test driving one & just to generally increase my knowledge on the car as dont want to go buy one that i could regret after a fews miles of driving as not having the right amount of experience/knowledge (as i had with my golf :evil: ) Anyway HOPEFULLY in the not to distant future i will become an owner of one of these machines & get all the thrills you all have been experiencing for a while.

Looking forward to getting to know all of you,

Richard aka Chard257


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Whats your budget?


----------



## Chard257 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi KammyTT,

My budget isnt massive looking at spending no more than £7k as thats all my budget at present can stretch too (which i admit isnt alot so will have to possibly accept highish miles) as im only 26 & going through a non fault claim at present with my golf (which has brought the need to replace it to the forefront of things to do)

Have seen a few on the for sale part of the forum (rather buy one from a TTOC member as more liekly to have looked after it) several on autotrader & fleabay but doing my research (costings tax insurance servicing etc) before jumping feet first into buying one.

Regards,

Chard257


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome. £7k will get you a nice 225.


----------



## Chard257 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hiya C.J,

Im hoping to be able to pick up a decent 225 coupe ideally with as little molestation (performance modifications for initially insurance costs) as possible.

Regards,

Chard257


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

Ive just bought a 225 Coupe! 02 plate - 84000miles for £5700 so u should be ok  x


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Keep an out for a V6..same insurance costs as there is no turbo and tax is the same.
Oh yeah..servicing is 20k as opposed to 10k for a 1.8 me thinks.
V6 noise for free..
Steve


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Richard, welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Once you find the right TT...

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Chard257 (Aug 5, 2011)

Pink_Princess - That sounds like a good deal, hopefully I will be as lucky to get a TT around that sort of price hopefully you can keep me in the loop in relation to initial feeling of owning it 

V6Rul - I WISH it was the same insurance cost as did a cheeky quote whilst "working" & a 225 was iro £600-750 & VR6 was iro £1400-1500 (as im only 26 & postcode for where I live isn't the best but more importantly im down 2 years NCB as a inconsiderate taxi tried wiping my passenger door off  ) but if the additional 2 years go back ASAP on I would consider a V6
as I have seen one not far from me within budget!!!

Davelincs - Thanks 

T3RBO - Yeah once im the proud owner of a TT I shall definitely look into joining the owners club


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Get the 1.8T anyway IMO. Fair enough the V6 noise, but after a remap when your waving at them, you won't regret your decision :lol: the V6 do have a better bodykit though


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Chris**** said:


> Get the 1.8T anyway IMO. Fair enough the V6 noise, but after a remap when your waving at them, you won't regret your decision :lol: the V6 do have a better bodykit though


 :lol:


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> > Get the 1.8T anyway IMO. Fair enough the V6 noise, but after a remap when your waving at them, you won't regret your decision :lol: the V6 do have a better bodykit though
> ...


With yours being the exception lol. Looks like you will be waving at me


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Chris**** said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Chris**** said:
> ...


All good fun mate.. :lol:


----------



## Pink_Princess (Aug 12, 2011)

Chard257 said:


> Pink_Princess - That sounds like a good deal, hopefully I will be as lucky to get a TT around that sort of price hopefully you can keep me in the loop in relation to initial feeling of owning it
> 
> V6Rul - I WISH it was the same insurance cost as did a cheeky quote whilst "working" & a 225 was iro £600-750 & VR6 was iro £1400-1500 (as im only 26 & postcode for where I live isn't the best but more importantly im down 2 years NCB as a inconsiderate taxi tried wiping my passenger door off  ) but if the additional 2 years go back ASAP on I would consider a V6
> as I have seen one not far from me within budget!!!
> ...


yeah I think it was a good deal - the servicing does look a bit dodge on it though! but not too bad! 

I managed to get my insurance knocked down to 520 and Im only 24 - got 4 years NCD so not massive!

My initial thoughts so far(Ive only driven twice) - Its scary haha! I have had a wee 1 litre yaris for 7 years so its quite a change! Hopefully I will get used to it  I drove home fri night in it then I went down to manchester for the weekend returning last night so drove to work this morning well scared lol!

have u seen n e u like yet? x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I sold mine a few weeks ago for 3k plus a 2003 zafira! Bad timing as I had to sell very quickly


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Or you could save yourself some money and get one like mine...then put the extra on mods later on..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

